# How to make a character instantly likable?



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 12, 2012)

So, I'm thinking about having this minor character show up. He's not especially important to the plot in more then an indirect sense, probably won't have a lot of backstory, and won't so to speak be along for the ride. He's basically just this guy the MC bumps into and hangs out with for a while.

Thing is, I'd like to give a strong first impression of this guy being very likabe. The sort of person who can make friends with almost anyone very quickly. Question is, how do I relate that impression to the readers without giving the character any actual development?


----------



## drkpyn (Feb 12, 2012)

Humor should work if appropriate in your story. If he can make the protagonist (and reader) laugh then you are set.


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 12, 2012)

If the bumping into is the stranger rescuing the MC from something unfortunate, pickpocket, social faux pas, buying from a nefarious street vendor, make him likeable by having him do things a likeable person would do. Just don't sell it too hard.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 12, 2012)

This applies to protagonists, but some of them can work in a minor character. 
Likeable characters can be achieved the following ways:
Give him an understandable, human quirk.
Give him flaws.
Give him a common enemy.
Give him strong points and weak points. 
Give him strong internal dialogue. 
Give him desires.

Give him the mind of a human. 

Drkpyn: You seem to suggest that all you need in a character is humour for her/him to be a likeable character. If you read Sanderson's Elantris, you'll see that the character Hrathen has no sense of humour, but he is likeable because he has many of the traits I listed above.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Feb 12, 2012)

Give him an ipad and a lot of money.

I mean, that's the real world ideal, right?


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 12, 2012)

Give him good morals that you can tell by showing some of his actions.  (Helps an old lady across the street, gives somebody a dropped wallet.)  Make him very nice and helpful to the main character.  But, don't over do it to much or else people will hate him for being too good or too likeable.


----------



## Devor (Feb 12, 2012)

It depends on how far you plan to get with the character.  The kind of people who are regularly, quickly likable to others are friendly and outgoing, and they often have a witty way of saying "Hello."  They ask a lot of casual questions about you and have interesting things to say about your responses.  But as you get to know someone that exterior fades, and what's underneath may or may not be quite as likable, based on things like the ones Xanados listed.

Another possibility is to make the character the victim or target of something, like hazing, and if they're the victim of their own quirky-but-not-unlikable character traits, the better.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 12, 2012)

Have him swindle a bad guy and give the proceeds to orphans.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 12, 2012)

Easy.  Bring a character that no one likes along with your MC.  When they meet, your minor character greets the guy no one likes with a vicious strike to the groin.  Instant favorite.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 12, 2012)

drkpyn said:


> Humor should work if appropriate in your story. If he can make the protagonist (and reader) laugh then you are set.



True.



Xanados said:


> This applies to protagonists, but some of them can work in a minor character.
> Likeable characters can be achieved the following ways:
> Give him an understandable, human quirk.
> Give him flaws.
> ...



Isn't that sorta how you're supposed to write _all _characters, though?



> Drkpyn: You seem to suggest that all you need in a character is humour for her/him to be a likeable character. If you read Sanderson's Elantris, you'll see that the character Hrathen has no sense of humour, but he is likeable because he has many of the traits I listed above.



Yeah, but that guy has his own storyline, so he hardly seems like a _minor _character. 

I'm talking about a guy who shows up in maybe one chapter and then gets the axe, never to return. That's kinda the point: His screentime will be so short, I'm going to need to essentially make him a one hit wonder.



Graham Irwin said:


> Give him an ipad and a lot of money.
> 
> I mean, that's the real world ideal, right?



Brilliant! 



Devor said:


> It depends on how far you plan to get with the character.  The kind of people who are regularly, quickly likable to others are friendly and outgoing, and they often have a witty way of saying "Hello."  They ask a lot of casual questions about you and have interesting things to say about your responses.  But as you get to know someone that exterior fades, and what's underneath may or may not be quite as likable, based on things like the ones Xanados listed.
> 
> Another possibility is to make the character the victim or target of something, like hazing, and if they're the victim of their own quirky-but-not-unlikable character traits, the better.



Yeah, like I said, I don't think this guy is sticking around long enough for anyone to see his inner demons or anything. It's pretty much a first impressions kind of thing.



San Cidolfus said:


> Easy.  Bring a character that no one likes along with your MC.  When they meet, your minor character greets the guy no one likes with a vicious strike to the groin.  Instant favorite.



No good, I'm afraid. I only have one character who may qualify, and he's one of the best fighters in the book and would probably force-feed this guy his own boots in the time it would take that to happen.

Though, this and what Devor said _does _give me an separate idea I might try out...


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 12, 2012)

If the MC is a reliable POV character, and he takes an instant liking to the character in question, thorugh an action or a joke, maybe a shared sports team or spots the fellow doing a good turn when he thought nobody was looking, or even a gut feeling--that will be conveyed to the reader.


----------



## Telcontar (Feb 12, 2012)

Humor has been mentioned, and I'll say that 'self-deprecating' humor is a pretty good way to short-circuit a character to the 'likeable' list. 

That is not quite enough, though. I would focus on one of two things: he is either adept at some task or is a very proud jack-of-all trades. Most people appreciate knowledge, and we all appreciate experts. However, if he has a wide base of knowledge and is able to show it quickly, that can also be very endearing. It is certainly possible for a ne'er do well character to be very likeable, but if he is a minor character and you don't have much time with him then it is easier to get across aptitude than incompetence in a likeable way.


----------



## Wiggles2021 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would say bring a side character along that isn't very savy with the social commentary, for whatever reason, and have this character pull a god natured rib on him. it shows humor, personability, possibly charisma, and creates an imidiate relationship with at least one character....IMO.


----------



## Ravana (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, my first impulse won't work–probably–since he's male.… 

Uh… have him show up with a case of beer?

I'm not sure there's a way to make anybody "instantly" anything, apart from despised: that, I can think of several ways to do. (Even then, I might miss the occasional sociopath.) The problem is there's little if anything that's universally "liked"–and even if there's something you and all your readers could agree on as a positive trait, that doesn't mean some of your readers won't think you're setting them up with someone who's actually scum. Which means you can't overdo it, whatever you use. 

In addition to humor, the trait I've observed as most useful for this in real life is a facility for being able to _talk_ to absolutely anybody–about nearly any_thing_, and if the person ends up with a topic he doesn't know enough to talk about, he at least listens intently, responds intelligently, and seems to be genuinely interested in learning whatever you have to say. Which he probably will be, as he can then use it the next time that topic comes up. 

In other words… a salesman. I'm not talking about the guy who pressures you into buying the new car; I'm talking about the kind where you're halfway home in your new car before you realize he's sold you one. The kind who can not only sell snow to Eskimos but leave them feeling like they haven't been ripped off, even a year afterward, and look forward to him coming around again to sell them some more, because he's just such a neat guy to hang out and rap with.

Or, alternately, a bartender. (Who has the added advantage of showing up with beer when you talk to him.…) Basically, someone who _you_ can't believe you haven't known half your life, because he can talk with you just as well as anybody who has–if not better, for having no shared past negatives.


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 17, 2012)

Have him or her continually ask over-the-top stupid things? Like, "When is the noon meeting?" or "Where is the north gate?" or something?


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you considered making the character like the ubiquitous Buddha/Chinese kitchen god?  Maybe I'm old-fashioned, but a jubilant, rotund dude with a cue-ball head that loves to make you food is just about the most likable person in the universe.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 22, 2012)

Definitely laughs, especially if the overall tone is more serious.  Just be careful not to make the character himself a joke (unless that would be your goal).  
It's easy to introduce a new character when a funny scene takes place.  I think when a reader is laughing, they're more willing to accept stuff that changes.


----------



## Konstanz (Feb 25, 2012)

Just wanted to give my personal opinion on the matter, perhaps a tad late. 

I don't think the "goody two-shoes" approach is the best way to make someone likable. IN real life, people who are very puritanical and religious (not as in suicide bombing, but as in going to church, volunteering, helping thy neighbor,...) are not the best liked people. 

Why? Because being around them makes you feel bad. If you tell Ned Flanders (the best example I can think off) that you volunteered in the food shelter and you're all proud about it, he'll probably say that he's been working their for years and that's been volunteer of the month for the past eight months and running. Most people don't like to hang out with people that frown on alcohol (or smoking, etc.) and that loudly voice their issues with the matter every time you go to the bar with them. Those kind of spoilsports and puritans are not liked at all.

What I'm trying to say is that it's not the "good" characters that are usually best liked, but the roguish ones. Do you want examples? Very well. 

Homer - Ned Flanders -> everyone hates Flanders.
Varric/Isabella - Aveline (DA2) -> most people prefer the rogues over the good and dutiful soldier. Also because they are a lot funnier. 

I can think of more examples but I'll spare you the details. The thing is people don't want to hang out with perfect people that help someone cross the road or that return someone's lost wallet. Because it reminds them that they're not perfect and that is especially so if they have been in the same situation before and acted differently (e.g. kept the wallet). 

Varric is my favorite example. He's witty, charming and every man wishes he could be so suave. Even when manhandled he remains cocky without becoming to arrogant. He can talk to anyone, gets along with anyone and he's always there for his friends. If you want your character to be liked, I suggest giving him some roguish traits as well. (charming, cocky (not arrogant!), rakish, boyish, witty, playful).


----------

